# Mickey mouse boots



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I was at an army surplus today, looking at them .They make black and white. At home, online the black ones are called combat boots, not the white. Is one warmer then the other?


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

I have had my white ones for 20 years they are very warm .I only wear them when ice fishing or sitting in my deer blind .My first ones i had i wore rabbit hunting and other outdoor stuff and barbed wire will destroy them fast .I purchased the black ones before and they were not nearly as warm but they may might have been made for a different purpose .If you watch any of those Alaskan reality shows many of them use the white Micky's .Keep them in a cool dark spot when storing in the off season


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

The white boots have a valve to vent air when on an airplane, the black boots do not. I believe the insulating values are the same.


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

White is for very cold and black is for moving around in. That was according to my dad who wore them in the army. I've owned both and both had valves. The black pair wasn't as heavy or bulky as the white

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Both have valves. The white ones are for extremely cold weather. Something like -30. 
The blacks maybe like -10, I forget. Anyways, I've had me black ones for 25 yrs(?). My feet have never been cold while ice fishing her in Michigan with them on


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

I stand corrected


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Love my mickies!!


----------



## Greenyfish (Nov 29, 2012)

Have owned whites ones since the early 80's. The upper 1/3rd are dry rotting and treads are worn down, but havent ripped yet and still keep my feet warm and dry.


----------



## mudpuppie (Apr 23, 2010)

Bucman said:


> Love my mickies!!


Nothing better, regardless of price


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Blacks have the valve if a true military boot


Jiw275 said:


> The white boots have a valve to vent air when on an airplane, the black boots do not. I believe the insulating values are the same.


Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

Mine wore out so I went with Kamiks. I wear a size 14 and can't believe how light they are. My feet are just as warm if not warmer. I'll never buy another brand of boot!

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

There are many miles on these and my nx pair will be the same type.







I’d take a guess and say that nothing dries out faster either because there is no liner.
Also I use a good foot powder to control moisture. I’ve found that the toe warmers get wet and don’t work well.


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

kick azz boots! I work,hunt and icefash in dem.even got smaller size for my kids.just make sure they say Bata on heel,or they are knockoffs.also got word from my local surplus store the white version will be a thing of past soon.due to lack of invatory in the nation.they last made inn the late 70,s and stock is drying up fast.by a couple pair if ya find them


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Never liked them.

Old paratrooper...


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Absolute best bang for the buck in a cold weather boot, myself, dad, and two brothers wear them.
I'd say you can't go wrong with either or Black or White here in Michigan. For sitting in a stand late season or all day ice fishing. I've logged many of miles and as comfortable as any other boot I've worn.

Late bow season, i'd avoid spraying down with scent/blocker as mine have start to deterate the rubber

Sent from my Pixel using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

The white ones are called bunny boots and are more capable for cold weather. Mickey mouse boots are good down to -20F and bunnies -65F. Mickeys, while very effective, are also very heavy. I prefer Keen Summit County boots these days as they're just as effective in the cold but also much, much lighter. I've logged just under 20 miles in one day in them without fatigue. With the Mickeys my legs were feeling it after a good 5 miles or so. The Summit County boots weigh about 1lb less per boot.


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

Got black mm very warm but as mentioned heavy. I now have some brand new light Kamiks...time will tell I suppose when hole jumping distances I will go with the kamiks


----------



## The Goat Roper (Mar 30, 2018)

hhlhoward said:


> Mine wore out so I went with Kamiks. I wear a size 14 and can't believe how light they are. My feet are just as warm if not warmer. I'll never buy another brand of boot!
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Which model Kamiks are you referring to? Read good reviews on the brand. My Mickies fell out of my truck last week. Nice boots but I would try something lighter since I do a lot of wood cutting.


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

The Goat Roper said:


> Which model Kamiks are you referring to? Read good reviews on the brand. My Mickies fell out of my truck last week. Nice boots but I would try something lighter since I do a lot of wood cutting.


I have the Canuck version. With my big feet they still only weigh abut 1.5lbs for the whole pair. I fish in weather that most people won't go out in and yet my feet are still toasty. I won't buy anything else anymore.


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Has anyone seen the white Mickeys on sale in Metro Detroit area recently?


----------

